# Games for the PC like...



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 31, 2012)

Are there any games for the PC like (or cloned from) the iPod/iPhone/Android games made by Kairosoft (i.e. Game Dev Story, Mega Mall Story, etc.)?

Edit) I know about Game Studio Story on Facebook, but every time I try to go find it it apparently no longer exists.
Edit2) Also, I'd like the games to be in ENGLISH.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know specifics as I don't play mobile games, but many can be found on Newgrounds and Steam.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 31, 2012)

machomuu said:


> I don't know specifics as I don't play mobile games, but many can be found on Newgrounds and Steam.


No, I looked there but couldn't find a thing.

I'm mainly looking for PC variants because my roommates want their own save files but some of the Kairosoft games only have one save slot.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, sorry q:, I thought you meant mobile games in general, not Kairosoft specifically

I found these, though:
http://forums.whirlp...archive/1840039
http://answers.yahoo...29160938AAvi6Ak


----------



## DS1 (Jan 31, 2012)

None in English, but there are a few free in Japanese. I really got into the Manga game, which is really funny, but unfortunately a lot simpler than GameDev Story.

edit: All the Japanese games are MUCH MUCH older than the newer games released for mobile platforms. Like GameDev Story DX II or whatever is a super-old version of the game people play on the iphone/ipad.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 31, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know specifics as I don't play mobile games, but many can be found on Newgrounds and Steam.
> ...


If you have any kind of Android device you can use http://bluestacks.com/ to play Android games on your PC. Whether or not Game Dev Story or any of the Kairosoft games work I have no clue. It was in it's alpha states and will be moving onto the beta stage soon so it's not accessible at the moment but you an always sign up early


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh...

Well, I guess my roommates are going to have to suck it up, then. They don't play games in foreign languages unless you don't need the language to play.

...I couldn't even get them to play Touhou until I found a translation patch.




Pinkie232 said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


No, I was looking for the games (or clones of them) made specifically for the PC.


----------

